# 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*ROUND 4*.
Well here I am again.I really do like the 2.0 Forum,I think there are alot of cool cats here but everytime I click here I see about 17-25 threads on the same thing.
"how do I turbocharge a 2.0?"
"Is it possible to S/C a 2.0?"
I have decided that enough is enough.This is going to be the last thread on this matter and hopefully everyone will add there 2 cents and bump the living day lights out of it.
....Well enough with the rambling,Wish me Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_*1.*Hey I am new here,I really like Turbo's and I want to turbocharge my 2.0

Hey John,Well your in luck because if your engine bay has a 2.0 8V Then its possible to turbocharge it.
Before we start ,we must anaylse the most popular 2.0E engines available from VAG.These being the *ABA* found in the GEN03 Golf and the *AEG* found in the GEN04 Golf.

_Quote, originally posted by *Not2Fast* »_
Taken from this site:
*ABA* :Rod Length = 159mm
Wrist Pin Diamater = 21mm
Bore = 82.5mm
CR = *10:1* 
*9A* : Rod Length = 144mm
Wrist Pin Diameter= 20mm
Bore = 82.5mm
CR = 10.8:1
*AEG* : Rod Length = 144mm
Wrist Pin Diameter= 21mm
Bore = 82.5mm
CR = *10:1*


According to this information,The CR is too high for Turbocharging and must be lowered.This can be done with either Stacking of head gaskets or purchasing lowered compression pistons.BBM sells a Forged piston set for the ABA engine for $699.95

or you can buy there Lower Compression kit which consits of everything you need to safely boost your engine.


Now there are SO many companies that Turbocharger kits for 2.0.
*1. ATP Turbo*
*2. EIP Tuning*
*3.* So many vortexers that I lost count....

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_*2.* What Parts will I need to turbocharge my engine?

...Sigh,John I cant help you if you cant help yourself.Maybe if you used the search...Ah forget it.
In Order to Turbocharge your engine your going to need the following parts which can be purchased piece by piece from ATPTurbo or a fellow Vortexer.
*1.* 8V Turbo manifold
*2.* 8V Turbo(see my thread on Ideal Turbo Selection for an 8V Turbo)








*3.* Thicker Head Gasket (or forged pistons,whichever you desire)
*4.* External Wastegate (does not apply if your turbo comes with an internal unit)
*5.* Blow-Off Valve (I highly Recommend TiAL)
*6.* Oil Feed Line
*7.* Oil Return Line 
*8.* Flanges,Gaskets and Seals
*9.* Oil Pan 
*10.* Intercooler
*11.* Management (either an E-Prom or SEM)
Now #11 is very Important.In order to make sure your engine doesnt blow up,you have to make sure that your fueling and ignition are in order.With the Aid of either a chip or Standalone this can be made possible.EIP and ATP both sell chips for OBD1 and II equipped cars.Now there are many standalone companies out there such as:
1. SDS EFi
2. 034EFi
3. Tec 
4. DTA
5. Haltech

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_*3.* What About Supercharging my engine?

There are a few companies that make Supercharger kits for the ABA/AEG engine such as:
*1.Bahn Brenner*
*2.Neuspeed*
*3.VF-Engineering.*
*BAHN BRENNER:*
Now Bahn Brenner makes a kit for the *ABA* engine only,The *AEG* unit is still in development.
As seen below,The kit comes with all the parts required to build a *155+Whp* 2.0 SC engine.Please do not attempt an install if you have no prior mechanical knowledge.

And this is the final outcome of there kit:

If your feeling like a real Nutter then you can upgrade to there Stage III System









*NEUSPEED SUPERCHARGER:*
Neuspeed on the other hand has a kit for both the *ABA* and the *AEG* engine.Neuspeed offers online tutorials for all of the SC kits showing a step by step breakdown of how to mount there superchargers.
*ABA - OBDI*
*ABA - OBDII*
*AEG* 
Hopefully with some luck you will end up with this....








and finally *VF-ENGINEERING*
With this kit you can turn your ABA from 99Whp to 137Whp.There kit seems very straight forward to install and this is there final product.








*The Topic of Turbocharged Engines is too wide to narrow down into a single post*.It would be better if the members asked specific questions in here so that all of us can Answer.
Please refrain from personal attacks...
Thanks for your time.
Issam Abed
AND GO!!!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

nice bump this up, bout damn time. Hey wiz u wanna add like TT and C2 for chips and like fueling kits from C2 are great. 
PassatG60 can sell u a nice kit as well.
O can u also add the reason the kit on VF Engineering only made 137 is b/c a Very Bad Clutch and Stock injectors


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

add MegaSquirt to the SEM section - nice and cheap, programmable and there are a bunch of people using it on VAG products. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For those curious about it: it's SEM that you build and program yourself. It's been out for about 2 years now, it's dirt cheap, is very programmable. It was originally devised to control only fuel, but there are a few spin-off projects that control spark as well. There is a newer version with fuel as well as ignition, higher resolution spark/fuel tables, better processor, more inputs/outputs for specific functions like knock sensors, NOS, etc.. and that should be released soon. 
The current MS setup will run you about $200-250 once you get all the wiring and whatnot you need to run it. 
http://www.megasquirt.info/index.html - megasquirt website
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1377841 - a big post about MS 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1408586 - a vortex thread about using MS n Spark, to control fuel as well as ignition


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

forgot bout that, nice addition


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well, as this is targeted at those who are still learning, let's add terms and definitions.
To start.
SEM=standalone engine management=after market engine computer.


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (greyhare)*

FI = Forced Induction


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (hatter36)*

I'm a moderator in disguise......I just can't lock/delete posts/threads yet.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

This is great!


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

If ur gonna want cams with FI my reccomendation as well as a lot of other people is 256 duration so less overlap.
If memory serves me right i think they make FI 268/260 cams-bbm has it in stage 2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

Autotech sells a nice 260* unit as well as a 270* unit.
I was recommended by Ralph himself to stay with the 260* unit if I wanted to make real power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The effects of a cam or porting and polishing are greatly improved when they are introduced to the FI world. The reason being that when you have a higher volumetric efficiency to begin with, the benefits increase when there is more air in there because of a turbo. 
ALso, high overlap cams work poorly for forced induction because intake air will just get spat out the exhaust valves during the periods where there is valve overlap. Overlap is there in NA applications so that the intake air may start entering the cylinder earlier, and the exhaust gases exiting may also create a vacuum which will help pull intake air in... but we don't need that affect when the manifold is pressurized and air will willingly go into them combustion chambers. Also, I would imagine that exhaust manifold is hot enough to ignite an air/fuel mix, which might just blow back into other cylinders... not what we want!


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

Bump for the best post I've seen since I got here.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_Bump for the best post I've seen since I got here.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

about the BOV in your writeup...you may want to mention issues that arise with an open-to-atmosphere BOV while using a MAF/chip setup vs a DV....numerous people have issues with that (myself included) - viva MSnS!


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

First turbo-noob question of the thread. While reading some of the supplied material about the turbos, and which turbos are recommended for each application (at this link: http://www.precisionturbo.net/...=3023) I got confused by the MAX RATED HP column. Is this the maximum that the turbo will add, or the maximum total power of the engine that the turbo will be on?
Ooh, and also, great gods of turbo, please discuss intercoolers (Air to air vs. Liquid to air) for the masses whom are still confuzzled.


_Modified by Tikigod_III at 9:47 PM 4-18-2005_


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

well if i am correct, its the output on the motor but normally that never happens EXACTLY, but u get the idea. Intercoolers, hmmm, i think right now im too tired to explain, so if no one has explained by 2morow morning ill do it then


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_First turbo-noob question of the thread. While reading some of the supplied material about the turbos, and which turbos are recommended for each application (at this link: http://www.precisionturbo.net/...=3023) I got confused by the MAX RATED HP column. Is this the maximum that the turbo will add, or the maximum total power of the engine that the turbo will be on?.

The Rated HP is the Maximum HP the turbo can provide (doesnt mean your engine will make it).If a Turbo is rated for 500Hp and your making 510Hp then your just exausting the turbo and its time for an upgrade.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_
Ooh, and also, great gods of turbo, please discuss intercoolers (Air to air vs. Liquid to air) for the masses whom are still confuzzled.

Air to Air :

Air to Water:


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Detailed write up on how to read compressor flow maps and choose the right snail to strap onto the back of YOUR motor! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which would be these thingies:








http://www.stealth316.com/2-3s-compflowmaps.htm

Another turbo sizing article, care of our very own DubGray1.8T (I LOVE his car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1281083

And the NOT2FAST turbo calculator...
http://not2fast.wryday.com/tur...shtml 


_Modified by hatter36 at 4:44 AM 4-19-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (hatter36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatter36* »_
And the NOT2FAST turbo calculator...
http://not2fast.wryday.com/tur...shtml 

Turbo Calculators are *estimates*
they dont take into consideration head flow,etc etc
When it comes to Turbo's I choose a unit that I know works well.Say if John is making 300Whp on a GT30R and Ryan is making 200Whp on a T3 Super 60 I am obviously going to go with the GT30R.I have found recently that alot of members have been going for the set up that makes the most power instead of set up that has a nice powerband as well as insane throttle response.
I remember John Betz saying that out of the following:
1.8T
1.9T
2.0T 
that he loved the 1.9T where the stroke (86.4mm) was maintained and the bore was increased to 83.5mm.My next engine that I build will be the folliwng:
1. ABA Block
2. 20V Head
3. 1.8T Crank
Nismo/Top secret/Tuners in Japan have been doing this for years....small stroke,big bore with tall rods and they all have pretty decent power bands.
@ the end of the day turbo selection boils down to what YOU want for YOUR Car.
a T3 Turbo on a 2.0 Engine will give you a very nice power band .For e.g. Turbo will spool from 3000 Rpm's all the way till redline, where @ 3000 Rpm you will have 150whp and @7800rpm's you will have 200Whp.
Now a T3/T04 urbo will start spooling @ 4500 Rpm's all the way till redline.What will happen @ 3000Rpm's?Well you will still be in 90whp land but when 4500 Rpm's kicks in then you will have your 150whp and finally @7800rpm's you will have your 300Whp.
I know the above eg is pretty vague but thats just how it goes for simplicity sake.


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

PS: John Betz is the owner of Bahn Brenner Motorsports

If you're looking for really reads, look up books authored by Corky Bell too!


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (hatter36)*

More Questions. This is my new favorite thread btw. Anyhow, Apparently I I'm dumb because I thought that a blow-off valve and a waste gate were the same thing. Please explain difference.
Secondly, on the 8v engines, is there a point where you must switch from Motronic to an SEM system?


----------



## hatter36 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*

A blow off valve is on the intake side of the plumbing. It's job is to let off extra pressure between shifts so that the turbo's shaft keeps spinning, which means it'll be spooled once you get back on the throttle post-shift. It also reduces the chances of surge by releasing all of that extra air - air which would otherwise push back through the turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A wastegate is on the exhaust side of the turbo. It redirects exhaust gases away from the turbo to slow it down... this keeps your boost in check. There are internal wastegates, which are attached to the turbo itself, and external which are attached elsewhere on the exhaust manifold or downpipe. You can get a wastegate controller which will keep the wastegate closed until the last possible moment, thus spooling your turbo faster. Once you hit your boost, the wastegate goes wide-open... this would be instead of a progressive opening. 

As for motronic... I haven't ever dealt with motronic, but i'm getting the feeling that the sky is the limit with it. It's just a matter of reprogramming it to work with your boost, however much that may be.. The advantage to SEM is that you can change things on the fly instead of having somebody else chip it. Chipping can get expensive over time. The programmability of SEM extends passed motronic as well since you can get the SEM setup to control external devices.. IE NOS and water injection. It can also act as a boost controller, etc... So it's not really a matter of "how much can motronic take" it's a matter of functionality, and expenses in the long run.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_More Questions. This is my new favorite thread btw. Anyhow, Apparently I I'm dumb because I thought that a blow-off valve and a waste gate were the same thing. Please explain difference.
Secondly, on the 8v engines, is there a point where you must switch from Motronic to an SEM system?

Exaclty what Was stated above, As for limits, i wouldnt take this thing over 250, but the way i see it is ur going for big, might as well start big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , which doesnt require SEM but HIGHLY HIGHLY Recommended by a lot of boosters, and if i recall one of the guys on here is running motronic but with a 16v turbo and pushing some nice numbers


_Modified by DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB at 1:45 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## nilocs (Jun 14, 2003)

bumb for my watched topic list.


----------



## mrsmartness (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

sick write-up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (mrsmartness)*

Its amazing!
The multiple turbo threads have stopped!
Have i saved the 2.0 Forum?


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Its amazing!
The multiple turbo threads have stopped!
Have i saved the 2.0 Forum?









I think so, thank u soo much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hey Wiz, wanna add how to read compressor maps, etc.,etc.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_Hey Wiz, wanna add how to read compressor maps, etc.,etc.

After my exams....
I am having a hard enough day as it is dealing with the ballerina's over in the 1.8T tech forum.
I swear thats the toilet of the technical section.
Thank god VAG didnt make the 2.0 8V a Turbo engine or else I would have to drive around and beat people.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
After my exams....
I am having a hard enough day as it is dealing with the ballerina's over in the 1.8T tech forum.
I swear thats the toilet of the technical section.
Thank god VAG didnt make the 2.0 8V a Turbo engine or else I would have to drive around and beat people.


roger that, idk maybe they think they r all that b/c they have a car that comes stock with turbo or sumtin


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

this is sure bound to help me out.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Not to jack the thread or throw it off into a tangent, how about covering the infamous turbo vs supercharger battle. Just list the benefits of a turbo and supercharger, and the common downfalls of the turbo and supercharger and leave it be.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_infamous turbo vs supercharger battle

Turbo > Supercharger any day.
Boost = Power.
On a Supercharger boost is regulated by the size of the pulley.On a turbo you have so many options and the boost is regulated by a silly thing called a boost controller.
That being said expect to see a Twincharged 20V Soon


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I am not trying to start a flame war with this post, so bare with it for a moment. I think that 75% of the reason people start threads about turbo>supercharger or whatever is because they aren't aware of the options, or they are unsure which way they want to go. They get their mindset focused on one aspect about one thing or another that they don't see the whole picture enough to make an informed decision about which FI path they wish to choose. Its an endless debate as to which is truley better, and it boils down to what the user truly wants, I just think it would be more beneficial to have a somewhere where people can get ALL the facts about each so they don't make mistakes later on.


----------



## _Gumby_ (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow,,,, after reading this entire thread, I feel like running out and strapping on a turbo myself.... I just bought my first VW, a 2002 Jetta GLS, 2.0 about 6 months ago. It’s totally stock still,,I’m not too worried about more HP yet, but I just hate getting to 105-110mph and hearing the engine whining in 5th gear, I could have gone for a 6 speed. As soon as the warrantee runs out though I think I might just go balls to the wall with it. 
Thanks for the interesting reading. You guys could kick Pat Goss’s ass!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (_Gumby_)*

hmm
8VGumby car was a mkIII 2.0 Golf, you have a mkIV 2.0 Jetta. He went with a turbo, you want to go with a turbo.....
Does anyone else see any similarities here?


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I still have it


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (8vGumby)*

Yay Gumby!


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I have a new project in the works though as I want more power but I dont want to swap engines. I dont feel like going through that hassle again. Not to mention I dont think my marriage could take it. I will just be putting on a 16 valve head to get more airflow and a little bit bigger turbo.


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

Please bare with me as I'm new in this forum and I'm working on my G60 Corrado, but my brother has a 1997 Jetta 2.0L and he want's some serious power...
Question which is a better way to go the Forged piston set or the Low Compression gasket kit?? Anyone using the Gaket kit .. what's the price on that and who sells that?? We are working on a budget here...








Also I was wondering I have found some very affordable turbos from the Jetta/Golf IV 1.8T what are your thoughts on using that on the 2L motor??? Will that work?? I would think that it would make a lot more power than on the 1.8L????







I can get one for $50 with very low milage???
Thank you... any info appreciated..... by the way great post especially for someone like me with no perticular knowledge on turbocharging... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

well the ones that come on the 1.8t are a KO3, dont think it would fit but it might with all ur manifolds custom. If ur good at welding then have at it. On budget stack 2 stock headgaskets. My opinion if ur looking for power do it right the first time, dont half a$$ it. But see the 1.8l is also a 20v so its making more stock. also i would look into JE Pistons, etc. or C2 has some lowered headgaskets but im not sure if they have for a ABA


----------



## Ohara (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

Actually I found a T3 turbo.. for a good price as well that should be easier...
Thanx for the input..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Ohara)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohara* »_
Question which is a better way to go the Forged piston set or the Low Compression gasket kit?? Anyone using the Gaket kit .. what's the price on that and who sells that??

BBM has a Lower Compression Gasket set for abour $600.Now forged pistons cost about $575 so you pick your poison.Remove head to lower CR or rebuild engine to lower CR.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ohara* »_
Also I was wondering I have found some very affordable turbos from the Jetta/Golf IV 1.8T what are your thoughts on using that on the 2L motor??? Will that work?? I would think that it would make a lot more power than on the 1.8L????







I can get one for $50 with very low milage???

The stock turbo found in a 1.8T is a K03 and that turbo is too small even for the 1.8T engine.Unless you plan on running 4 turbo's (1 for each cylinder) then I would forget budget and concentrate my funds on buying a Turbo more suitable for your engine. (T3/T4)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

$600 for a gasket kit from BBM? I sorta doubt it.....EIP sells a lower CR gasket for only $150 (+ 10% Vortex discount).


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_$600 for a gasket kit from BBM? I sorta doubt it.....EIP sells a lower CR gasket for only $150 (+ 10% Vortex discount).

Its a complete kit to overhaul your top half (head).Comes with ECU software etc etc.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

I found a better image of BBM's low comp head gasket.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (BMGFifty)*

stacked OEM gaskets no longer work?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_stacked OEM gaskets no longer work?

You tell us, your still running stacked aren't you?








I wonder if stacked gaskets will give the same CR as the thick gasket? I hear its about a point either way.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (BMGFifty)*

I ran stacked gaskets the entire time with no issues, as do a crapload of people...I dunno, just seems like a fancy gasket is a waste of cash. 
IIRC - it works out to like 8.7ish


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I wonder if stacked gaskets will give the same CR as the thick gasket? I hear its about a point either way.

The stock ABA gasket I 3 Layer I believe?The unit BBM sells is 4 so therefore 2 ABA gaskets will be 0.5X greater than a BBM unit.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

The BBM gasket has a center "layer" that is thicker than a stock gasket. I'm not sure of how thick it is, but from what I have seen, it is at least an 1/8" thick. I think it comes out to about the same as stacked gaskets.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_The BBM gasket has a center "layer" that is thicker than a stock gasket. I'm not sure of how thick it is, but from what I have seen, it is at least an 1/8" thick. I think it comes out to about the same as stacked gaskets.

Does anyone know if BBM sells the gasket separately?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Its a complete kit to overhaul your top half (head).Comes with ECU software etc etc.


Oh....their Stage 2 kit? I thought you were just talking about a gasket before....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Oh....their Stage 2 kit? I thought you were just talking about a gasket before....

Yes
seems like a good way to squeeze money out of yuh








Gotta rebuild the top half anyway now that it is off.


----------



## Thunny (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://www.c2motorsports.net another option for a spacer headgasket.
2 headgaskets get my vote though.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Thunny)*

I'm looking at some books about turbocharging. Don't get me wrong, you guys are great for quick questions, but I'm a knowledge whore...
Anybody have any experience with these two books?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...07846
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...07846
Just curious if you have read them and if not, is there any books you would recommend?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Tikigod_III)*

Start with the 2nd one...
Maximum Boost by Corky Bell is an excellent book for beginners. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

bump, bump bump it up


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Thunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thunny* »_http://www.c2motorsports.net another option for a spacer headgasket.
2 headgaskets get my vote though. 

C2 doesn't sell the spacer headgasket any longer....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_C2 doesn't sell the spacer headgasket any longer....

Think BBM will sell there unit separately?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

I dunno, but there's always EIP.....get a 10% discount too from them as well.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm back. So I got my copy of Maximum Boost on friday and I ran accross a note that said a car could be reliably turboed to 7-12 psi. Is that statement assuming that you aren't changing compression, because I see you guys running 20+ in another thread,


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tikigod_III* »_I'm back. So I got my copy of Maximum Boost on friday and I ran accross a note that said a car could be reliably turboed to 7-12 psi. Is that statement assuming that you aren't changing compression, because I see you guys running 20+ in another thread,

Yes.
You can reliably run Less than 1BAR with a high compression engine.Just dont expect miracles,eventually something is going to let go.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
BBM has a Lower Compression Gasket set for abour $600.Now forged pistons cost about $575 so you pick your poison.Remove head to lower CR or rebuild engine to lower CR.


who the heck would ever spend 600$ on a gasket??
i see its a "kit", but still, your intake gaskets can just be reused, your exhaust gasket is reusable also....600$ will buy you a brand new motor with money left over to pay for the instal of it!








a standard aba gasket is like 18$ i believe, you can just use 2 of them to get around 9:1 compression.
MUCH easier than forged pistons. nobody here actually needs forged pistons anyways. as long as your not detonating, you dont need them for power levels under 300...


_Modified by speed51133! at 9:47 AM 5-2-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
who the heck would ever spend 600$ on a gasket??
i see its a "kit", but still, your intake gaskets can just be reused, your exhaust gasket is reusable also....600$ will buy you a brand new motor with money left over to pay for the instal of it!








a standard aba gasket is like 18$ i believe, you can just use 2 of them to get around 9:1 compression.
MUCH easier than forged pistons. nobody here actually needs forged pistons anyways. as long as your not detonating, you dont need them for power levels under 300...

BBM = lots of overhead I guess


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

sure seems that way. $600 for a gasket??


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_BBM = lots of overhead I guess

I think it's more like lots of profit rather than lots of overhead....


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Whats with all this $600 gasket stuff. It is clearly stated on their site that the picture is of a supercharger upgrade kit. (ecu, pulley, cam, head bolts, head gasket etc.) 
Why not research a bit before posting such outrageous numbers and slanderous comments.








This is a great post otherwise, keep it up.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Trust me, they aren't going hungry selling these kits.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

since i saw three threads on page 1 asking about turbo this turbo that, I'm a gonna bump this


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Trust me, they aren't going hungry selling these kits.

LOL
sssh....BBM is a forum sponsour.We are not allowed to have opinions.
*I think I hear someone @ the door*


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a quick question i was reading up on the cartech fmu the rising rate fuel pressure regulator and i was thinking about using it has anyone ever used this and does anyone know if i can use the fmu by itself or do i still have to have a managment unit for the ecu??
thanx


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (floradovr6)*

This needs to be stickied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_This needs to be stickied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nah...not going to happen


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Nah...not going to happen









Never does, but I try anyways.


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

so anyone know about the cartech fmu???????


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (floradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *floradovr6* »_so anyone know about the cartech fmu???????

Get an FPR from SX engineering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Aeromotive Adjustable FPR...from Scott Williams (See sig)


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a eurospec one the thing i am asking is if i can use a rising rate fuel pressure regulator like the cartech fmu withought having a e prom/chip or any managment thanx


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

So the reading continues. However, under the Boost Control section of Maximum Boost, a BOV nor an actual "Boost controller" is actually mentioned. ???? So can you guys help me figure out the Blow off Valve? And correct me if I'm wrong... but the "Boost controller" just alters the signal to the Wastegate actuator to alter your boost? Thanks


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

In a nutshell, yes a boost controller alterers the signal to the wastegate...depending on the type of controller...but that's essentially what it does.
BOV = Blow Off Valve
DV = Diverter Valve
CV = Canooter Valve
The main goal of BOTH the BOV and DV is to provide an escape route for pressurized air after your throttle plate closes (between shifts). A BOV does just that, blows off - straight to atmosphere. A DV will divert the air back into the intake path "pre-turbo". A DV can also function as a BOV if you disconnect the return line. In that respect, they are both essentially the same thing.
A DV is used in situations where a MAP (Manifold Air Pressure) sensor isn't present, it must rely on the MAF (Mass Air Flow Sensor)...so if air is lost somewhere in the path, as far as the ECU is concerned it passed by a sensor, said there was air there, now your shooting that air to the atmosphere between shifts = bad.
A BOV car doesn't have a MAF, but rather the MAP sensor, which is in the manifold, after the throttle body...so who gives a rats ass if you have a vacuum leak before the throttle body...not your car!
A CV helps to smooth the path of air between the intercooler and the throttle plate. These are only used in critical situations. Typically you will find these on cars that are producing over 300whp. However, some people have claimed they feel a much better throttle responce when a CV is installed.


----------



## floradovr6 (Oct 4, 2004)

so can anyone tell me the cartech fmu issue??


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (floradovr6)*

you sort of need to have a chip burned that "knows" its using a rising rate setup


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (floradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *floradovr6* »_so can anyone tell me the cartech fmu issue??

Since when did people start using the Cartech units.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like it's time for a bump.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Since when did people start using the Cartech units.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Pagano)*

On the subject of BOV vs DV:
I'm looking at the TurboXS page at BOVs.
http://www.turboxs.com/BOV/bovproducts.shtml
So according to what you said Pagano, This is what I need instead of a BOV if I have to stick with stock management (and thus an MAF):
Racing Bypass Valve H-34 (Second from bottom)
^By the way, that's a question... someone tell me if I'm right...

_Modified by Tikigod_III at 3:48 PM 5-22-2005_


_Modified by Tikigod_III at 9:39 PM 5-22-2005_


----------



## DaJuiceizLose (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

do you have to change internals for the neuspeed supercharger? i also see that they have an oversized pulley for it, if you run the oversized pulley will you need to change internals? i am going to redo the valve train reguardless, and what cam spec would be good to use with it?


----------



## SteppinGTi (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (DaJuiceizLose)*

sticky...sticky...sticky...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DaJuiceizLose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaJuiceizLose* »_do you have to change internals for the neuspeed supercharger? i also see that they have an oversized pulley for it, if you run the oversized pulley will you need to change internals? i am going to redo the valve train reguardless, and what cam spec would be good to use with it?

How much PSi does the Neuspeed kit generate?
Bigger Pulley = Less Pressure Build up 
Ive seen Turbo 4A-GE's run 6-7PSi with a 10:1 CR so it all boils down to the tuning software that comes from neuspeed.


----------



## Tikigod_III (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

OK, if you seen my two FI threads floating about, you know my plan. For those who haven't: I want to do a two setting Boost Control so I can swap between 7 and 12 psi while driving.
Is this going to create fueling issues when using an MAF based computer such as montronic? I was just thinking, since the computer doesn't "know" about the boost, and since WOT at 7 psi is a bit different then WOT at 12 psi, that it might not fuel correctly.
OK, in regards to SMT6, does that add a MAP sensor to the mix? If not, what kind of programability does it add to the fueling system as a whole?


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Tikigod_III)*

I've been thinking about getting an SDS for my turbo set up which is the garret Stage I and i was wondering if it would be safe for me to spike to 15 psi with my stock internals? 
good thread btw


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_I've been thinking about getting an SDS for my turbo set up which is the garret Stage I and i was wondering if it would be safe for me to spike to 15 psi with my stock internals? 
good thread btw
















Allthough I will get flammed for this,It would be near impossible to get a perfect tune on SDS from the get go so it would be best to start with small #'s and then increase boost the more you perfect your tuning.
On a side note you should look inot 034efi,there are about 40 or so active vortexers running the system and I would be more than happy to assist you.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

well wich one should i go with if my goal is about 200 or 205 whp and would i need to lower my Compression if i want those numbers?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_well wich one should i go with if my goal is about 200 or 205 whp and would i need to lower my Compression if i want those numbers? 

Which Standalone company?


----------



## StenderDub (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok......first this freakin thread RULES!!!
Ok..... i have a detailed question......
MK3 2.0 jetta GT
I'm doing a turbo setup in like 2 weeks..... and ive been poking around on what to do with my EGR valve when i replace the manifold????
the egr is hooked up to the cylinder head, then goes back down to the manifold......... do i just eliminate the whole thing and make a plate to block it off ??? 
I've heard that's what people do, so im just double checking .......
thanks


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you talking about your 97? IIRC, the 97's don't have an egr system. That "valve" looking thing on the back of the head connects to an airpump at the front of your motor, right? Thats not an egr system. That airpump turn on to put more O2 into the catalytic converter so you don't spew CO into the atmosphere. I forget what that valve is called, but its not an egr valve.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Which Standalone company?

this one here 
http://www.sdsefi.com/index.html


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

Can anyone give me some examples of how much people have paid to have a shop turbo their 2.0l? I want to boost my old MkIII since it only has 80,000 miles on it (that and my MkII is a heap and I need to get rid of it). I really would rather have a shop do it, just to make sure the job is done by people who know what they are doing (hopefully). Has anyone here had NGP or someone do a turbo build for them?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_
this one here 
http://www.sdsefi.com/index.html

Whats wrong with this one here....


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Bump for everyone!
Can we make a sticky topic or put it in the FAQs?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Erotas)*

Back up there....the newbs are back


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_Are you talking about your 97? IIRC, the 97's don't have an egr system. That "valve" looking thing on the back of the head connects to an airpump at the front of your motor, right? Thats not an egr system. That airpump turn on to put more O2 into the catalytic converter so you don't spew CO into the atmosphere. I forget what that valve is called, but its not an egr valve.

so since the 97s dont have the egr valve, im assuming the 98s dont as well right? (im too lazy to grab my bently to check). this air pump you speak of that gives more o2 for the cat, do you NEED this air pump? if you negate it, will it throw a CEL like any other stupid oversensitve things on the vw? im assuming yes since it makes the CO into a less dangerous pollutant....
the reason why i asked is because i am about to start my project (audi 5k k26 turbo, with external WG, SMT6, cartech fmu (if i need it) on stock 98 2L 8v), i have read almost all the threads about the k26 junkyard set up, and dont recall seeing anything regarding this air pump you mentioned. like this thread.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1437366
will this air pump thing be an issue for me? i dont recall seeing a "valve" looking thing on the back of the head.. will replacing the stock exhaust manifold with the modded audi 5k one pose any problem? cuz i thought all this stuff is just a "bolt-on" kinda thing (so to speak)
after reading gltuner's reply, i am confused with this airpump thing.....










_Modified by G-Boi at 1:20 AM 6-17-2005_


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I think they switched from having an egr system to the airpump system when the changover from OBD-I to OBD-II occured. If you disconnect and delete the secondary airpump, it will throw a CEL, but I believe you can get rid of it with a vag-com by telling the ecu not to look for it. Click Here I would check with one of the chip tuners (TT, C2Motorsports, maybe BBM) and see if they can burn a chip to delete that system (probably not, but worth a try). I think BBM had something out that plugged into the harness where the airpump connected to that deleted the whole system, but tricked the ecu into thinking it was still there.

_Modified by gltuner at 8:36 AM 6-17-2005_


_Modified by gltuner at 8:37 AM 6-17-2005_


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...&st=0
DIY turbo, for those interested in that route


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

ive been keeping my eye on that post, its very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
back to my original question, im not too familar with the secondary airpump.. but would removing the stock exhuast manifold and replace it with the turbo manifold, would that pose a problem for the secondary airpump?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...&st=0
DIY turbo, for those interested in that route

I am not digging the hardline to the turbo.What I did was :
4" braided >> 3 feet hardline >> 4" inch braided to the Turbo.
That way it looks almost OEM and I dont have to worry about breaking or bending the pipe anytime I want to get @ my turbo.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I was wondering if the 135whp that Neuspeed claims with the S/C kit is with the other goodies on eg: cam's exhaust and the smaller pulley or is that with the standard pulley and no other mod's done to the engine...


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_
back to my original question, im not too familar with the secondary airpump.. but would removing the stock exhuast manifold and replace it with the turbo manifold, would that pose a problem for the secondary airpump?

does anyone know the answer to that question?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

After reading the giant Neuspeed thread in the FI forum, those guys were reaching the 155whp mark with the 268/260 cam and water injection, so I think 135whp sounds reasonable from neuspeed with just the charger.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_After reading the giant Neuspeed thread in the FI forum, those guys were reaching the 155whp mark with the 268/260 cam and water injection, so I think 135whp sounds reasonable from neuspeed with just the charger.

155whp it's not that bad after all, and that it's just with the cam......


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

They were also using water injection. That helped tremendously to help bring back lost timing. I think thats where most of the power came from. I think that the cam was good for 5-7 maybe.


----------



## 99jettabora (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*

thanks!!!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_back to my original question, im not too familar with the secondary airpump.. but would removing the stock exhuast manifold and replace it with the turbo manifold, would that pose a problem for the secondary airpump?

The secondary air pump is connected to a vacuum controlled valve at the back of the head, which then routes air through the valve into a "rail" on the exhaust manifold so it allows O2 into the exhaust stream. Doing so leans out the exhaust gasses helping heat up the cat during cold starts (fan runs for 20ish seconds during initial startup).
I say all that to say this, you can completely remove it without any problems. One thing you must do is "reprogram" your ecu to tell it not to look for the airpump, or else you will throw a CEL. In order to remove this system, you must use a vag-com and do the following:

_Quote, originally posted by *Consch-Hofman's* »_
Logon (11)
enter 01283
than: 
Code control module (07)
These are your Choices:
coding:
00000 Golf Jetta Manual trans TIER 1
00001 Golf Jetta Auto Trans TIER 1
00002 Cabrio manual trans
00003 Cabrio auto trans
00004 Golf Jetta Cabrio manual trans TLEV
00005 Golf Jetta Cabrio auto trans TLEV
00006 Passat with manual trans.
00007 Passat with auto trans.
So what's the differences?
and:
TIER 1: No Secondary AIR.
TLEV: Secondary AIR installed 


It was proven to work here by Jetta GTX. So if you have any questions, I would IM him about it (he tested the theory for me as I don't have a vag-com as of yet).


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

how do you setup the BOV/wastegate system? most pictures i see just have the BOV welded into the intake tubing before the T/B. What do you do with the MAF then? Is there any kind of settings for them or do they just work by themselves? 
My vr6 swap went to the chits (cracked block...then shipped the wrong motor..iffy tranny) so i am putting the 2.0 back in but i don't want it to be so slow anymore. I am planning on putting some sort of turbo system in with the money i make back from parting the vr6 stuff. How about running short ram intakes with the turbo, how will that effect it? By short ram i mean the actual intake manifold itself and not the CAI wanna-be. Until i get all the money back from parting, How big of a cam is it possible to run without problems with a turbo? I want this thing to be well-setup and not just a cobbled togethor piece of junk. I have heard the 256 is good but how about the 268(?)?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_how do you setup the BOV/wastegate system? most pictures i see just have the BOV welded into the intake tubing before the T/B. 

Wastegate goes on the actual collector of the turbo manifold.When desired boost is reached...Wastegate *pops* open.
Blow Off Valve is placed right before the throttle plate (theoretically it can placed anywhere along the compressor housing >> throttle body track)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
What do you do with the MAF then? Is there any kind of settings for them or do they just work by themselves? 

With a MAF instead of venting to Atmosphere (blow off) you vent the air back into the system (diverter).So if Your looking for a "blow-off valve" for a MAF based car then look into one that has diverter capabilities.Most of the Forgemotorsport's products have this function but TiAL and others favoured by the Vortex community are certainly not.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

that didn't really answer my question, i must have said it wrong. ummm lemme see....like is there a "setting" on the wastegate or the BOV/Diverter be it screw-type or vacuum, etc that would tell it when to open or stay closed? 
About the MAF> if i ran a BOV, would i take the MAF out? How would that work if thats what i'd need? OR..... would i be better off just using a diverter and keeping the maf?
When using SEM, how do you adjust the settings on it? do they come with instructions or should i just pick up a book from amazon and start reading about fuel maps? How would you know if you were setting it up right or not without a dyno-reading with diagnostics?
I don't plan on just throwing a turbo in it or doing it anytime really soon...I'm just trying to get as much info as possible so i can possible tackle this this winter. Would i be better suited to just buying a chip or is it worth my time to read up and learn to set it myself?
How big of a cam should i go with because i plan on doing the small mods as i get the cash....any ideas if a short-ram manifold would be worth the dough or would that just be something to toy with after i have the initial setup? 
I was planning on doing a VR swap but it really went downhill and i just can't stand not having my car for the month it has been out of commission and i still need about $1,000 in parts to do it right so i am pretty much just trying to piece something togethor to run with a stock VR..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_that didn't really answer my question, i must have said it wrong. ummm lemme see....like is there a "setting" on the wastegate or the BOV/Diverter be it screw-type or vacuum, etc that would tell it when to open or stay closed? 

Wastegate opens according to the boost setting you adjust it @.If you get a Wastegate with a 7Psi spring and you have no manual boost controller on there then it will open @ 7PSi (in other words when the plenum registers 7psi that when the WG will open).The BOV will open when the throttle plate closes...most BOV's have a spring that cause them to open @ as low as 1psi,some are 2 psi.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
About the MAF> if i ran a BOV, would i take the MAF out? How would that work if thats what i'd need? OR..... would i be better off just using a diverter and keeping the maf?








...Take the MAF out and your engine would never start.Blow Off Valve and Diverter Valve are the same thing.One vents air to the atmposphere while the other vents air back into the system.If you want to keep the MAF then use a Diverter valve.If you MUST have psssht psssht ...then get a BOV and convert from MAF to MAP system (aka SEM).

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
When using SEM, how do you adjust the settings on it? do they come with instructions or should i just pick up a book from amazon and start reading about fuel maps? How would you know if you were setting it up right or not without a dyno-reading with diagnostics?

Depends on the SEM.If its SDS then you use there hand hell key pad to dial in the values manually.It gets the job done but your thumbs are certainly going to kill you.
If its 034EFi/DTA etc then you use a laptop and all the values are right infront you.You change them based on what is required...
too lean : add more fuel
too rich : reduce the fuel
You dont need a dyno to tune an SEM,Just a wideband, a laptop and a full tank of Gas.AFter a couple of days you will get the hang of it.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
I don't plan on just throwing a turbo in it or doing it anytime really soon...I'm just trying to get as much info as possible so i can possible tackle this this winter. Would i be better suited to just buying a chip or is it worth my time to read up and learn to set it myself?

If its a OBDII equipped car then your better off going with a chip unless you can pass inspection using an SEM.SEM's own all and I am not being biast when I say this.With a Chip you have one fixed map but with an SEM you have the map that suits You the User...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
How big of a cam should i go with because i plan on doing the small mods as i get the cash....any ideas if a short-ram manifold would be worth the dough or would that just be something to toy with after i have the initial setup? 

Biggest cam I would go with on a 8V is a 260* unit.This is what Ralph and MANY others have recommended for the FI route.I have heard of guys putting down over 300whp with a 270* cam but overlap and boost do not mix so I plan on staying with my 260*.
(I have both the 260* and 270* cam so expect a full follow as to which is better)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
I was planning on doing a VR swap but it really went downhill and i just can't stand not having my car for the month it has been out of commission and i still need about $1,000 in parts to do it right so i am pretty much just trying to piece something togethor to run with a stock VR..

SO which is it your working with?VR6 or 2.0T?


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey, thanks man, that last one really cleared it up alot. I don't really like the BOV system as it draws attention to myself which i don't enjoy.i would prefer the sleeper effect of silence. When you say wideband, is that referring to O2 sensors and that stuff or something entirely unrelated? I know enough about the dynamics of a turbo and its effects but the electical system is what is really beyond my knowledge at this moment. Oh and i am talking about turboing a 2.0 but looking for the performance of a VR since my swap went to hell.
Who produces the better brands of cams on the market today? I know of TT and Schrick but I'm sure there are other brands that work just as well for less. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: before i really get my mind rolling into this idea....Can you run a cam with the neuspeed charger for more HP? I know the software doesn't support the cam but if you had a chip custom designed...? The Neuspeed doesn't put down high enough numbers (by itself) for what i am looking at but I'm keeping it in mind since it is such an easy drop in and the smaller pulley can boost it a little bit more.
I plan on stacking the head gaskets and more than likely a Top-mount unless i can find a cheap front mount in flat black or get some time to spray it in the booth at school..T3 turbo with custom IC piping blah. I work at a parts store so the hard parts aren't hard to come by for cheap but I just don't want to get in over my head with the wiring/ignition mapping.
So far on my checklist are the hardparts...diverter valve, IC piping, IC, turbo, Manifold, Wastegate, Down-pipe, flexible connectors, Oil lines..is there anything else i am missing before i get into the technical stuff?
What is the most usuable turbo for the factory internals without sacrificing reliability or driveability. I read where it was skimmed over but I can't tell how exact he was with it. I hear all kinds of good things about T3/T4 but its not what most guys would want if they want to feel it from idle all the way up to about 5k. T3 is big enough?


_Modified by vwgtiIII at 9:11 PM 8-22-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

Autotech cams are top class.
I would recommend them to anyone!
$129 and you even get a free adjustable cam gear.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'll keep that in mind for when my alternator/AC compressor sells. Lol. I also added more to my message above after you recommended the cams. Thanks a bunch, you are like the punkassjim of the 2.0 
technical info








EDIT: also, is there any kind of site that lists what kind of turbos cars came with from the factory?? I'm thinking about maybe a junkyard SAAB turbo, otherwise if I have to go to something new it will be the T/series


_Modified by vwgtiIII at 9:15 PM 8-22-2005_


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

back from the dead bump


----------



## Davaith (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo : 2.0 Supercharged - How to (Wizard-of-OD)*








This forumn made me grin so much!!! thaks man!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Where has this thread been??
It needs to be stickied to the top of the forum NOW!!
(Everyone bump it who thinks the same)
Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*








for good post


----------



## Shimon (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

bump for sticky, but needs updating badly


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shimon)*

sticky it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif needs updated


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shimon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shimon* »_bump for sticky, but needs updating badly

It does
but I am so out of the 8V loop its not even funny.


----------

